# Bending insulated lineset



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Practice, practice, and more practice.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

as long as the lines don't get kinked should be fine.



> even appear to have both copper lines in one run.


yah, i think they put the metering device in the outdoor unit so both lines are on the low pressure side and need insulation.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Small lineset is easy. 1/2" and smaller isn't difficult to bend without kinking, especially when new or freshly anealed. You can bend up to about 1" by hand but it gets progressively harder with size. 

Personally, we don't get preinsulated lineset. It's much cheaper to get insulation separately. We use benders on 1/2"and larger. Mostly for neatness then anything else. 

Cheers!


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and color me surprised. I do not bend much tubing, about the average amount for a DIY'er a bit and there. I have used tubing benders so much that I did not think it was possible to do it without them.


----------



## ClimateCreator (Nov 30, 2017)

We don't use benders on ductless lineset usually, but if it's big enough we use one like this http://amzn.to/2FwoBFI mine is by yellow jacket but works the same for the money anyway.

We cut the insulation slide it down, make the bend then replace insulation gluing and taping as needed to maintain vapor barrier.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

ClimateCreator said:


> We don't use benders on ductless lineset usually, but if it's big enough we use one like this http://amzn.to/2FwoBFI mine is by yellow jacket but works the same for the money anyway.
> 
> We cut the insulation slide it down, make the bend then replace insulation gluing and taping as needed to maintain vapor barrier.


Ah Ha! slid it down, it moves. The info I needed, looking at pictures I was under the impression the ready made line sets insulation was adhered to the tubing.

Neat bender.


----------

